# SE-R sideskirts



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i saw that stillen made the sideskirts that look like the SE-R model sides but they arent posted on the site. should i call them? or where else should i find these similar side skirts?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

are these them?

sorry but i could make the pic bigger..


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yes those will work!...lol how much are they and where can they be found? that ride looks tight...yours?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no i think its one of the guys that work at fmax....
he told me that the whole kit is stillen....
i guess you could give them a call... they should have it...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*oh dang.......*

i thought this was a thread to install 98se-r side skirts to a '98 se with respect to the 4-piece design, 18 holes to be drilled on both sides, and polyuretahne plastic.......well if ya'll have any info, or a template, hit me back yo....aight........


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

From what I've heard, Stillen no longer makes the GTR kit. Gotta go with Erebuni, I believe.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You can always go with stock SE-R side skirts....

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

is the only way i would go about getting se-r side skirts is by salvage? or is their a place where i can get them? i just want the normal looking side skirts, nothing fancy.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I picked up my side skirts from www.mossyperformance.com
Pics here-->>> www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=58810
Jay L.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*okay......*

i do have se-r sideskirts that i bought from lonestar nissan, now sterling mc call, but the thing is how to install them, i talked to sabs, a body shop, and gave me an estimated $300 to install and paint them and they need my car for at least 2-days, one day for painting, and another for measurement and installation, i plan on installing them myself, just get it painted for a $100, save money for other stuff, i know, i kinda whine a lot, but i need my car everyday, and i honestly don't trust my baby to anyone else, i really need help............help........thanks.........


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

how much did the nissan deal sell them for??? and what do they need measurement for? they should be a direct fit. mike young posted his sideskirt installation on NPM so check it out


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I paid $100.00 painted and installed.
The installation was just 4 hours.

Jay L.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*okay......*

based on that article, the only screws used are for the bottom and front and back, but what about the upper half, is there a plastic fastener there or it's just all 3m dual sided tape with 3m adhesion promoter, i mean 18 holes for each side, maybe they are there cause when you go faster, there is no risk of them getting picked up by the wind and flopping around, even the X5 i put flares on even have fasteners for even the samllest piece, needing more help and answers please...........thanks.....


----------

